# Gabelfragen



## janus_7 (27. April 2012)

Da ich grade heftigst mit dem Fanes liebäugle :

Kann mich grade schwer zwischen der FOX 36 Talas 180 RC2 FIT Kashima und der Marzocchi 55RC3 Ti ( ist das eigentlich die EVO ? ) entscheiden.

Kann da jemand vielleicht mal ne Charakterisierung vornehmen und n bißchen was zu den Gablen sagen ?


----------



## Piefke (28. April 2012)

Fazit der Gabeln in meiner Fanes:
Fox 36 VAN RC2 160 mm - super Gabel, war mir aber in der Fanes zu kurz, Friont zu tief
Totem Solo Air - bockig im Ansprechverhalten, dann durchrauschen, Federweg kaum ausgenutzt
55 RC3 EVO ti - ein Traum, sehr gutes Anprechverhalten, lineares Einfedern mit guter Endprogression als Durchschlagschutz - für *mich* die ideale Fanes-Gabel.

Eine Absenkung braucht man meiner Meinung nach in der Fanes nicht. 

Die Talas kenne ich nicht, aber man liest hier viel, dass sie auf Graund der vielen Dichtungen nicht so sauber ansprechen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firesurfer (28. April 2012)

habe leider zu den anderen gabeln keine vergleichsmöglichkeit..
fahre im fanes selbst ne lyrik coil 170 und bin höchst zufrieden...sag ich mal..sehr gute ansprechverhalten..feines lineares einfedern...mit reserven..
von der marzzochi hört man allerdings auch nur gutes...

..absenkung habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht...auch wenn es noch so steil war..

fox kenne ich nur air.....und sowas kommt mir in nächster zeit nicht ins haus....und die service-intervalle der dinger..mhmm naja


----------



## pisskopp (28. April 2012)

Fox talas 180 rc2'  2012 er ! super gabel, sahne ansprechen(nicht wie ne zokki, klar, aber fehlt mir auch net) service ist in10 min gemacht auch fuer Anfaenger(videos im Netz)'
Absenkbar( habe steile Auffahrten hier 1-2h)
Berg ab top , im low speed musste ich 8klicks setzen, das ist gewoehnungsbedueftig.
Hauptargument war die Absenkung. Wen du das net brauchst, nimm die zokki oder ne van.
Meine meinung.
Gruss


----------

